# whats your average?



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

298-300 with usually 40 some X's


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*mines ok*

297-299 high 30s for Xs bu havent go tthat 300 its just one step away


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I assume that this is for a 5 spot, my average is normally a 300 and of coarse I get a few occasional 299's or 298's or 297's on those bad days where your just not in the game, my x's last year were in the mid-high 40's, but this year I should be in the 50's


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Fitta: High 280's
Nfaa: 300 40-45x's Probably could be better but I don't spend muck time on the blue face


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Alrighty 
My league averages for NFAA last year were 300s with high 40 to low 50xs.
My Vegas average is right around 294 with 15-22x. 

As for this year, our leagues haven't started but my Vegas scores have been the same. Constantly shooting those 294, hopefully that means I will be shooting higher here soon.


----------

